
Bacteria Work as Hard Drives - chaostheory
http://news.discovery.com/tech/bacteria-work-as-hard-drives-110110.html#mkcpgn=rssnws1
======
mcnemesis
Am very delighted by the news; some of computer science's mot problematic
problems stem from the space complexity issue - the need for enormous amounts
of space / memory to realize a solution. But with such innovations as these,
such hurdles will continue to be overcome, and who knows what problems might
then become tractable? Talk of brute-forcing into previously feared domains!

This is a beautiful advance for us all :)

